

Famo.us University - lhnz
http://famo.us/university

======
smanuel
Ok, can these guys actually release something which _doesn 't_ require login,
beta subscription, waiting for months to see something, etc. Sorry for the
rant but... seriously, I think they'll be much more successful if they just do
something that works and solves a problem, show it publicly and _then_ try to
build all the excitement.

